# Cave Idibus Martiis...



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

*A dozen or so Senate Republicans did the March 14 pre stabbing today.....*

*A Veto is coming tomorrow, let's see what else tomorrow brings.....*

*Remember it's " Document Dump " Friday ....something the Democrats have*
*carried on from the Criminal " Golden Child's " last few years of failure....*


----------

